# Sakura vs Mei



## Senzumaki (Jun 5, 2014)

No restictions
40 meters
Intent to kill
Open field
No info


----------



## Kazekage94 (Jun 5, 2014)

Mei > Sakura

Lava will burn her skin, or Mei can melt it off. Byakugo isnt healing that.


----------



## RBL (Jun 5, 2014)

sakura looks like she is slow as shit, but, so does mei.

with summoners, i think sakura should win  with extremely high diff.


----------



## trance (Jun 5, 2014)

Trash against a low tier Kage level ninja?


----------



## Ghost (Jun 5, 2014)

Kazekage94 said:


> Mei > Sakura
> 
> Lava will burn her skin, or Mei can melt it off. Byakugo isnt healing that.



Fucking Karin dodged Mei's Lava. Sakura will never be hit.


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Jun 5, 2014)

^ No she didn't. The blast created from Mei's lava - which was aimed at Sasuke, not Karin, blasted her away, hence why she was crying out as she smacked into the ground. Mei's lava was quick enough to be used in tandem with V1 Ei so it isn't slow. That said, Sakura is quite evasive and can probably dodge.

Without Tsunade's resilience and pain resistance, though, Sakura can never survive being melted in an acidic mist. Even if Byakugou can sustain her, she can't move around and throw attacks. If Sakura tries to ground pound Mei into the air the Mizukage likely survives and blasts her away with a suiton to prevent her hitting her while she's airborne. 

Sakura can give Mei some difficulty but ultimately she isn't at the Mizukage's level yet.​​


----------



## Katou (Jun 5, 2014)

> 40 meters





> Open field



40 meters and no way to hide. . 

Cougar wins this


----------



## Ashi (Jun 5, 2014)

Godaime Tsunade said:


> ^ No she didn't. The blast created from Mei's lava - which was aimed at Sasuke, not Karin, blasted her away, hence why she was crying out as she smacked into the ground. Mei's lava was quick enough to be used in tandem with V1 Ei so it isn't slow. That said, Sakura is quite evasive and can probably dodge.
> 
> Without Tsunade's resilience and pain resistance, though, Sakura can never survive being melted in an acidic mist. Even if Byakugou can sustain her, she can't move around and throw attacks. If Sakura tries to ground pound Mei into the air the Mizukage likely survives and blasts her away with a suiton to prevent her hitting her while she's airborne.
> 
> Sakura can give Mei some difficulty but ultimately she isn't at the Mizukage's level yet.​​



What blast are you talking about?


----------



## Bonly (Jun 5, 2014)

^ No she didn't. The blast created from Mei's lava - which was aimed at Sasuke, not Karin, blasted her away, hence why she was crying out as she smacked into the ground. Mei's lava was quick enough to be used in tandem with V1 Ei so it isn't slow. That said, Sakura is quite evasive and can probably dodge.

Without Tsunade's resilience and pain resistance, though, Sakura can never survive being melted in an acidic mist. Even if Byakugou can sustain her, she can't move around and throw attacks. If Sakura tries to ground pound Mei into the air the Mizukage likely survives and blasts her away with a suiton to prevent her hitting her while she's airborne. 

Sakura can give Mei some difficulty but ultimately she isn't at the Mizukage's level yet.​​


----------



## Bonly (Jun 5, 2014)

TensaXZangetsu said:


> What blast are you talking about?



This one.**


----------



## ARGUS (Jun 5, 2014)

Mei wins this,,,


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Jun 5, 2014)

TensaXZangetsu said:


> What blast are you talking about?





Bonly said:


> This one.**



^What she said.​​


----------



## Bonly (Jun 5, 2014)

TensaXZangetsu said:


> What blast are you talking about?





Bonly said:


> This one.**



^What she said.​​


----------



## Kazekage94 (Jun 5, 2014)

Godaime Tsunade said:


> ^ No she didn't. The blast created from Mei's lava - which was aimed at Sasuke, not Karin, blasted her away, hence why she was crying out as she smacked into the ground. *Mei's lava was quick enough to be used in tandem with V1 Ei so it isn't slow. That said, Sakura is quite evasive and can probably dodge.*
> 
> Without Tsunade's resilience and pain resistance, though, Sakura can never survive being melted in an acidic mist. Even if Byakugou can sustain her, she can't move around and throw attacks. If Sakura tries to ground pound Mei into the air the Mizukage likely survives and blasts her away with a suiton to prevent her hitting her while she's airborne.
> 
> Sakura can give Mei some difficulty but ultimately she isn't at the Mizukage's level yet.​​



1. She is not evasive
2. And in no way, shape, or form is she even close to being as fast as V1 Ei


----------



## Kazekage94 (Jun 5, 2014)

saikyou said:


> Fucking Karin dodged Mei's Lava. Sakura will never be hit.



Eventually she will be caught. Or Mei can use the Hidden Mist jutsu and use a surprise attack.


----------



## LostSelf (Jun 5, 2014)

Sakura lacks the willpower and Senju powered up resilence/durability to fight while being burned or metled.

Her only chance is surprising Mei, however i think it's enough info when Mei sees her Byakugo seal to figure out that Sakura is Tsunade's student or at last to consider the posibility. And when that happens, i think this battle goes downhill.

Not to mention that no knowledge of acid mist is terrorific.

Mei wins this.


----------



## Senzumaki (Jun 5, 2014)

Bonly said:


> ^ No she didn't. The blast created from Mei's lava - which was aimed at Sasuke, not Karin, blasted her away, hence why she was crying out as she smacked into the ground. Mei's lava was quick enough to be used in tandem with V1 Ei so it isn't slow. That said, Sakura is quite evasive and can probably dodge.
> 
> Without Tsunade's resilience and pain resistance, though, Sakura can never survive being melted in an acidic mist. Even if Byakugou can sustain her, she can't move around and throw attacks. If Sakura tries to ground pound Mei into the air the Mizukage likely survives and blasts her away with a suiton to prevent her hitting her while she's airborne.
> 
> Sakura can give Mei some difficulty but ultimately she isn't at the Mizukage's level yet.​​



You are overestimating mei's powers.

One of sakura most vaulable assets in her fighting style is being able to analyze your body movements that is leading to attack. [X] This gives sakura a way to counter atracks easier. Let me note that she is also very evassive with barely rime to react.

Almost side steep saaori attack in barely anytime. 

*Spoiler*: __ 







Able to quickly place her body in a position that she wouldn't get piereced in the head, chest, leg, neck, arm. By a huge piece of iron sand. And seeing how that sand was displayed across the hideout she could of been in tusande situation impaled by multiple blades but in sakura case it would have been iron sand.
​
Sakura in no way getting hit by a lava stlye from mei. Let me also note sakura speed has increased and she gain the byakugou which will allow her to spam shunshin do to her high chakra reserves.

​Katsuyu will be very usedul in counter attacking mei if she try to do a lava style. If she tries to hit sakura katsuyu will respond by using acid slime which is veey quick leaving mei wide open to get melted. I would also like to note acid slime can be amplified through the byakugou seal. Meaning if sakura were to do this.


All that chakra she transfered to katsuyu will enhance her abilities drastically including her acid slime attack.

Boil release is easily delt with using the byakugou. Sakura durability is underrated too much. Sasuke was able to resist some of the acid he was exposed to. Her tanking abilities  are leagues above him him. She will disperse the mist doing this.
​
Mei suitons are dispersed with a punch. Like this [X]

Sakura is at mei level whether you like it or not. With the feats mei has of right now Sakura is above her.


----------



## Bonly (Jun 5, 2014)

Senzumaki said:


> You are overestimating mei's powers.



No I'm not. In case you haven't realized I tend to copy+paste the same post Godaime Tsunade as of now I mean I legit didn't even read what I posted at first, I just copy and pasted lol. So if you think I'm overestimating Mei then you'd be wrong as that would fit with GT but I'll reply to the rest before I go to sleep anyway.




> One of sakura most vaulable assets in her fighting style is being able to analyze your body movements that is leading to attack. [X] This gives sakura a way to counter atracks easier.



That isn't part of her fighting style from what we saw of her for the entirety after the time skip, she did that in one fight out all the times she has come across confrontation. What happens in one fight does not imply to her fighting style overall wise, otherwise it would be Naruto's fighting style to spam 100's upon 1,000's of clones when he fight but as we know that's not the case.



> Let me note that she is also very evassive with barely rime to react.
> 
> Almost side steep saaori attack in barely anytime.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __




Sakura didn't barely dodge anything here. She never moved period and got hit in the side



> Able to quickly place her body in a position that she wouldn't get piereced in the head, chest, leg, neck, arm. By a huge piece of iron sand. And seeing how that sand was displayed across the hideout she could of been in tusande situation impaled by multiple blades but in sakura case it would have been iron sand.
> ​



Not to impressive to me. As you see here Sasori left quite a bit of space around her. Now if you look here you can see that she had a decent amount of space. Now if Sasori wanted to couldn't he have made the attack closer together to ensure she got hit multiple times further? Yes, yes he could've most likely but why didn't he do such a thing? Well it's prolly because Sasori has the whole "Even a slight scratch can be a fatal " which also has the whole "The body instantly becomes numb and immobile". 

Sasori had no reason to use it as effective as it could be because all he needed was one scratch to take her out(as far as he knew) so her being able to "quickly place her body in a position that she wouldn't get piereced in the head, chest, leg, neck, arm." doesn't seem to impressive to me when I have no idea if Sasori even tried to impaled her in those area's on purpose rather then limiting the places she could go while being able to get a hit in. I mean it's neat and all but not as good as it could be, at least imo.




> Sakura in no way getting hit by a lava stlye from mei. Let me also note sakura speed has increased and she gain the byakugou which will allow her to spam shunshin do to her high chakra reserves.



Sakura isn't going to spam any Shunshin rather she has high levels of chakra or not lol.



> ​Katsuyu will be very usedul in counter attacking mei if she try to do a lava style. If she tries to hit sakura katsuyu will respond by using acid slime which is veey quick leaving mei wide open to get melted. I would also like to note acid slime can be amplified through the byakugou seal. Meaning if sakura were to do this.
> 
> 
> All that chakra she transfered to katsuyu will enhance her abilities drastically including her acid slime attack.



If Sakura smartened up and summoned Katsuyu then I'd agree, the Queen of solo would be a big help.




> Boil release is easily delt with using the byakugou.



And Futton would deal bad blows to Byakugo. Futton would be constantly attacking Sakura's skin forcing her to rapidly heal and Sakura would also breath in the acid meaning she'll be getting damaged on the inside and on the outside at the same time while healing and Sakura isn't as resilient as her master.



> Sakura durability is underrated too much. Sasuke was able to resist some of the acid he was exposed to. Her tanking abilities are leagues above him him.



Sakura's durability is average and nothing more. If Sakura was a tank then she'd get hit by an attack and take little to no damage. Sakura does not do such a thing, Sakura takes the damage the full on and then heals from it. Just look at Tsunade+A using a jutsu that is said to rip bodies to shreds. A came out with little to no injuries while Tsunade was bleeding in different places with cuts and needed to heal. What Sakura would have is some good dose of being resilient and even then she's not at the level of her master. Also to note Sasuke had Susanoo up(something more durable then Sakura) when he "resist some of the acid he was exposed to" and even then the acid started putting in work fast.




> She will disperse the mist doing this.
> ​
> Mei suitons are dispersed with a punch. Like this fast



If she can manage the strength to do such while Mei can also attack with her other jutsu while using the mist, then sure she might have a shot as using it.



> Sakura is at mei level whether you like it or not. With the feats mei has of right now Sakura is above her.



No she is not, Sakura lacks good feats, portrayal, skill and experience overall wise when compared to Mei. Sakura has been made to look like a fool throughout the entire manga when it comes to fighting besides her one fight with Sasori(which she had help for the majority of that fight) and now when she's showing off her new skills yet needed to be saved by Sasuke and/or Naruto right afterwords both times. Sakura's closing in on Mei but she's not there just yet.


----------



## Cognitios (Jun 5, 2014)

If you think Mei can beat Sakura with Boil Mist then Tsunade would die by the same thing, they have the exact same regenerative factor, Sakura might actually have a little more since she doesn't need to focus on staying young. As for "Tsunade Durability" Yeah right, she is a human pin cushion, she hasn't tanked any attacks full on in the entire series, she punches them out of the way or she regenerates. 
Tsunade Strength = Sakura Strength
Tsunade Regeneration = Sakura Regeneration
The only thing that even puts Tsunade above is her experience, as for evasion Sakura has more and better feats than Tsunade on that.
Katsuya solos.


----------



## Senzumaki (Jun 5, 2014)

Bonly said:


> No I'm not. In case you haven't realized I tend to copy+paste the same post Godaime Tsunade as of now I mean I legit didn't even read what I posted at first, I just copy and pasted lol. So if you think I'm overestimating Mei then you'd be wrong as that would fit with GT but I'll reply to the rest before I go to sleep anyway.[#QUOTE]
> OKAY
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Jun 5, 2014)

Kazekage94 said:


> 1. She is not evasive



Manga says otherwise.



> 2. And in no way, shape, or form is she even close to being as fast as V1 Ei



This has nothing to do with anything I said in my post at all whatsoever so . . okay.



Senzumaki said:


> You are overestimating mei's powers.
> 
> One of sakura most vaulable assets in her fighting style is being able to analyze your body movements that is leading to attack. [X] This gives sakura a way to counter atracks easier. Let me note that she is also very evassive with barely rime to react.
> 
> ...



Mei could react to Madara's katons at point blank range and intercept them, she could also attack in tandem with V1 Ei (and while that doesn't make her as quick as him, it shows that she's at least got high reflexes). Mei won't be outsped by Sakura, she simply isn't quick enough. 



> [/CENTER]
> Katsuyu will be very usedul in counter attacking mei if she try to do a lava style. If she tries to hit sakura katsuyu will respond by using acid slime which is veey quick leaving mei wide open to get melted. I would also like to note acid slime can be amplified through the byakugou seal. Meaning if sakura were to do this.
> 
> 
> All that chakra she transfered to katsuyu will enhance her abilities drastically including her acid slime attack.



True, but Mei can wash away acid slime fairly easily with suitons. Her ability to create a hidden mist can block Sakura/Katsuyu's line of sight as well.



> Boil release is easily delt with using the byakugou. Sakura durability is underrated too much. Sasuke was able to resist some of the acid he was exposed to. Her tanking abilities  are leagues above him him. She will disperse the mist doing this.
> ​



I'm not sure I agree with you on Sakura's durability being better than Sasuke's, but anyway, regardless of that, Sakura resilience isn't great enough to move about and throw attacks while she's being melted. She also can't disperse the acid mist with a punch because it is dense, it will just sink back onto the battlefield again, even if she does throw it upwards for a while.



> Mei suitons are dispersed with a punch. Like this [X]



There's no telling if that would be possible. Mei's suiton projectiles like the water dragon technique, are much bigger than Madara's katon bombs, and they were smaller, spherical shapes that could be punched away, Mei's dragon is a huge liquid creature that can change its form at Mei's command.



> Sakura is at mei level whether you like it or not. With the feats mei has of right now Sakura is above her.



I think Sakura is just below her.​​


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jun 5, 2014)

Senzumaki said:


> You are overestimating mei's powers.
> 
> One of sakura most vaulable assets in her fighting style is being able to analyze your body movements that is leading to attack. [X] This gives sakura a way to counter atracks easier. Let me note that she is also very evassive with barely rime to react.
> 
> ...



This is the most Sakura-riffic post I've ever seen.


----------



## Senzumaki (Jun 5, 2014)

Godaime Tsunade said:


> Manga says otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll reply to this later.


----------



## LostSelf (Jun 5, 2014)

Cognitios said:


> If you think Mei can beat Sakura with Boil Mist then Tsunade would die by the same thing, they have the exact same regenerative factor, Sakura might actually have a little more since she doesn't need to focus on staying young. As for "Tsunade Durability" Yeah right, she is a human pin cushion, she hasn't tanked any attacks full on in the entire series, she punches them out of the way or she regenerates.
> Tsunade Strength = Sakura Strength
> Tsunade Regeneration = Sakura Regeneration
> The only thing that even puts Tsunade above is her experience, as for evasion Sakura has more and better feats than Tsunade on that.
> Katsuya solos.



Are you seriously comparing the woman that could summon while being bisected, waited for Katsuyu to put them in safety and was still alive after that, with a girl that was knocked out by a flying ass?

Sakura is not using Byakugo better than Tsunade for the sole reason that Tsunade can receive more damage than her and move while Sakura's body is not even a Senju based one and her durability feats are too far behind compared to her master.

Tsunade is so much more durable than her that it doesn't even need a debate.


----------



## Bonly (Jun 5, 2014)

Senzumaki said:


> Why are you comparing sakura and naruto?



Stop reading here. Answer this question yourself for why I'd do such.



> If she didn't move she would had been stabbed in the stomach. You can obviously see her arms moving to the left mean she tried to side step it but it was to fast.



No. She didn't move, read the panels again. 



> Last time I checked sasori didn't control the space the spikes land at. [X] the spikes were going everywhere like sakura said. He said she was becoming a problem which means he needed to take her out fast which is why he used this technique.



So he was able to control the form and use of Iron sand perfectly before hand yet this jutsu makes him lose control and just goes where it wants to? 



> But regardless mei has nothing on this level to even faze sakura so this argument is invaild.



Never said otherwise, don't bring up useless points like this then.




> And you know this why. Are you saying sakura won't utilize her abilities she has nkw that she didn't have before.  She used it on ino for speed to knock her out she will use it on mei whether you agree or disagree



She used it once on Ino, that's not spamming. There is a difference between someone spamming and using something a few times. And yes, there are multiple people in this manga who have things in their arsenal yet don't use it to it's fullest and yes I can name a shitload of people. Just because it's in Sakura's arsenal doesn't mean she will use.



> Your saying sakura is a idiot  which she clearly isn't.  I am not even going to explain her intelligence levels to you.  I'm just going to say her and shikamaru are the brains of konaha. And to verify my statement she was assign to discode the message that jiriya left along with shikamru. But no lets forget that U_U
> 
> She is defiantly summoning katsuyu



LOL had a good laugh. But yeah look at who Sakura has come across in the past. Itachi(well his clone but she didn't know that), Sasori, Orochi, Kakuzu ect. yet how many times did she summon Katsuyu again? Yeah that was real smart of her right? Like I said just because she has something doesn't mean that she will use it, so yeah it depends if Sakura smarten up and goes to summon Katsuyu(which she only did when she needed to heal on a massive scale) in this fight. 



> And?  Why the hell did they learn regeneration if they can't survive fatal wounds or attacks.



Why the hell did Mei learn her Futton if it can't kill people? Flawed stupid logic. Byakugo allows them to heal from alot but that doesn't mean they can't run out of juice to use the jutsu nor does that mean they can come back from any and everything. If they got hit by Jinton to the point where it covers all of their body, they would be dead and aren't regening from that aka nothingness, even the most hardcore Tsunade fanboys will tell you tell. Their regen can still run out of juice via chakra if they take enough fatal blows or damage in general, not saying they can't survive fatal attacks just saying Mei's acid would have their Byakugo doing more work then we've seen them need to heal so far.   



> And you ignored my post on how  it gets dispersed easily and mei will be thrown 100s of feet in the sky via punch to the ground.



No I didn't, if you paid attention you'll see that I said "If she can manage the strength to do such while Mei can also attack with her other jutsu while using the mist, then sure she might have a shot as using it". That means that if Sakura has the strength to do such when constantly being attack then she could do such a thing.




> Of course sasunoo is more durable than skin. I don't even know why you bring up tsunade durability?
> 
> Average durability are you crazy.



Dear lord are you serious? The entire point was to show you that being durable/ a tank is not the same as being resilient which is why I showed you Tsunade and A as well as they tell.




> Not only was sakura body poisoned by sasori. Her body should had been numbed and collapsed like kankuro but she had the will power to keep on fighting and counter saaori attack and she was not close by chiyo which mean she went pretty fast. [X]



This is not a durability feat. She got stabbed easily and got poisoned easily. Average durability being shown here. What is happening on the other hand is Sakura showing to be resilient. 




> Also she survived getting stabbed right through the gut [X]
> 
> But not only that she was also healing that spot with no hand seals which her so called master can't do *cough tsunade without the byakugou. [X]



Wow she lived. Congratz all around. Still isn't a durability feat.



> Her durability is by far average.  Can a average ninja take a blade to their gut she rub it off.



No it's nothing more then average, you need to learn what Durability means.



> Current sakura took a staff to her gut which possessed the same power as the truth seeking balls which is stronger than dust relase.



Not a durability feats, good resilient feat to keep on trucking though.



> And when she dot stabbed she didn't blink. She is very durable and you are underestimating her because you are comparing her to tsunade.



No her durability is average, you again seem to not know the difference between being durable and being resilient.



> She is defiantly topmtier when it comes to taking damage and recovering instantly. And all the feats tsunade had for regeneration give them to sakura because she possess the same jusu.



Theoretically? Sure. 




> First off she can't use warer dragon justu then lava stlye right away instantly.



When did I say she would use it right away instantly?



> And like I said the dragon gets diapered by a punch. Are you seriously challenhing sakura strength to do that wtf.



When I see her do such a thing then I'll agree for sure, Mei's water dragon is not the same as Madara's smalls Katon dragons and Mei can change the form of said dragon at will unlike Madara, hard to say if she can or can't now.



> Stop using the mist argument it gets dispersed easily. And you think katsuyu will just will sit there and let mei do all those things you said. Katauyu is using acid slime.



I'll stop using the mist when you learn the difference between durability and being resilient.



> lacks good feats yeah okay. Lacks portrayal? *She is portrayed by kishi to be stronger than tsunade she is portrayed to be kcm naruto and ems sasuke equals but okay.*



Stopped reading here. If you actually believe this then we're done here only Sakura fangirls would suggest that she's being/been portrayed as the same level as them and I'm pretty tired of constantly telling why Sakura aka Tsunade's water down clone has not surpassed her(or being on Naruto+Sasuke's level lol) yet. You could talk to GT for that if you want


----------



## OG Appachai (Jun 5, 2014)

i noticed this guy said sakura took a truth seeking rod to the gut.

I find it hard to believe that it was that, it was def a regular chakra rod the the rinnigan users get. If it was really a truth seeking rod sakura would have been split vertically from her own weight.

Saying sakura can resist the Gudōdama is completely...... false and unbased.


----------



## Senzumaki (Jun 5, 2014)

Bonly said:


> Stop reading here. Answer this question yourself for why I'd do such.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't have time to reply to this. And you are telling me to learn the defination of something you should lean

du?ra?bil?i?ty
ˌd(y)o͝orəˈbilitē/
noun
the ability to withstand wear, pressure, or damage.

Sakura withstood heavy damage. But let's be ignorant

You are completely taking everything I say out of context. You said Sakura portrayal in the manga. And I listed the things kishi not me portrayed in his not your manga. Sakura is portrayed to have surpassed tsunade. And she pretty much did. She learned all her techinques in 3 years yet it took tsunade years to develop. Like Sasori said she is a prodigy and you're arguing with the manga not me


----------



## LeBoyka (Jun 5, 2014)

*Mei wins this mid-difficulty.*

Mei outlasts  Sakura by keeping her at bay:

* Boil Release/Acid Mist forces Sakura to use Byakugo more than she normally would. This pretty much drains her chakra and stamina faster.

* Lava Release, if landed on Sakura, would not only hurt like hell but also drain Byakugo even more than Boil Release.

* Water Dragon Bullet and other long-range Water Jutsu will keep Sakura at bay. They may not harm her at first, but they will push her back easily. 

* When Byakugo runs out, Mei stomps.

* She can always hide in the Hidden Mist Technique.

* I honestly do not see that giant slug causing Mei damage; if anything, it's just a giant shield for Sakura. 

Mei fought 5 Madara clones with walking Susanos... She's pretty good in my book, if she can do that.


----------



## Senzumaki (Jun 5, 2014)

> Mei could react to Madara's katons at point blank range and intercept them, she could also attack in tandem with V1 Ei (and while that doesn't make her as quick as him, it shows that she's at least got high reflexes). Mei won't be outsped by Sakura, she simply isn't quick enough.


You're not making any sense at all. Saying she tandem with v1 Ei is false. All she did was do lava style over madara while Ei was knocking him back down.  Madara even commented this is a petty justu and not even worth absorbing.  The justu js no where near fast as you are making it out to be.
In order for madara to be hit by that justu ei had to knock him back down when he went to jump out of the way. She countered them because she knew he was about to do it. He jumped back and prepared the handseals for the techinque. Plus where were those high reflexes here. [X] and where were her reflexes when she just stood there and got nailed by a sassuno punch. Mei has some good foot speed and justu speed but her reaction time isn't the best. Mei can't counter high speed attacks instantly without knowing it's coming which been confrimed in the manga. This is wnere ackd slime comes in to role.



> True, but Mei can wash away acid slime fairly easily with suitons. Her ability to create a hidden mist can block Sakura/Katsuyu's line of sight as well.


blocking katsuyu sight?  And she will just sense her using her sensory abilities and use acid slime killing her. You forget making thick mist will just cut mei vision. She isn't zabuza who can fight in thick mist. A amplified acid slime is destroying her suitons.




> *I'm not sure I agree with you on Sakura's durability being better than Sasuke's*, but anyway, regardless of that, Sakura resilience isn't great enough to move about and throw attacks while she's being melted. She also can't disperse the acid mist with a punch because it is dense, it will just sink back onto the battlefield again, even if she does throw it upwards for a while.


@bold
I seriously don't know if your trolling or ignoring manga facts are you kidding me?

Sakura punch is like a explosion and explosions causes gust of wind.  Her her explosion caused a 100+ ft dust cloud to be blasted in the sky. Mist is dispersing.  Even if it doesn't sakjra can just stand on katsuyu and the ackd mist won't reach her. If the acid melts katsuyu she just reforms her self like zetsu spores. 



> There's no telling if that would be possible. Mei's suiton projectiles like the water dragon technique, are much bigger than Madara's katon bombs, and they were smaller, spherical shapes that could be punched away, Mei's dragon is a huge liquid creature that can change its form at Mei's command.


whats the difference bewteen punching fire and water away?  Mei has never shown the ability to alter her suiton shape/form. Scan to prove otherwise




> I think Sakura is just below her.[/indent][/justify]


I think sakura is above her but we have our opinions. 



OG Appachai said:


> i noticed this guy said sakura took a truth seeking rod to the gut.
> 
> I find it hard to believe that it was that, it was def a regular chakra rod the the rinnigan users get. If it was really a truth seeking rod sakura would have been split vertically from her own weight.
> 
> Saying sakura can resist the Gudōdama is completely...... false and unbased.


Ohh than what is it foil? It's made out of the same thing whether you like it or not. Your just denying it because sakura rubbed it off like a bee stung her.


----------



## OG Appachai (Jun 6, 2014)

Senzumaki said:


> Ohh than what is it foil? It's made out of the same thing whether you like it or not. Your just denying it because sakura rubbed it off like a bee stung her.


lol dont bark at me because your fanfiction is dumb. It was obviously a chakra rod, not the truth seeking rod. Its obvoisuly not the same thing, i just wanted to correct you because saying it was Gudōdama  is straight up fallacious and you're boosting sakura's durability to unbelievable levels.


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Jun 6, 2014)

Senzumaki said:


> You're not making any sense at all. Saying she tandem with v1 Ei is false. All she did was do lava style over madara while Ei was knocking him back down.  Madara even commented this is a petty justu and not even worth absorbing.  The justu js no where near fast as you are making it out to be. In order for madara to be hit by that justu ei had to knock him back down when he went to jump out of the way.



Madara also commented on Mei's lava style being an impressive offence afterwards [1] He only noted that it was petty because he was significantly stronger than any of the Kage. Also, think about this rationally. If Mei's reactions and her lava blasts were _nowhere near_ the speed of V1 Ei, then she shouldn't have been able to synchronise her attacks with him at all. On _this_ page we can see Ei charging up his raiton shroud while Mei makes a handseal and begins spewing lava.  On the _following page_ the lava has already covered the distance by the time Ei shunshins at Madara and throws a strike. I'm not suggesting that the lava moves at the same pace as Ei shunshins, but judging from that feat it can't be very far off. She's perfectly capable of registering Ei's strikes, waiting until Madara has been hit and then timing her lava blasts so that he falls straight into them [2] Her lava is definitely quite quick.



> She countered them because she knew he was about to do it. He jumped back and prepared the handseals for the techinque. Plus where were those high reflexes here.



That doesn't change anything. For a start Madara's handseal speed is very quick, secondly look how close his katon was to hitting Tsunade _here_, and observe that Mei's suiton - which hadn't even been created at that point, was able to be expelled from from her mouth, traverse the distance, surround Tsunade and extinguish the katon before it could cover that _tiny_ distance and hit Tsunade. 



> _here_ and *where were her reflexes when she just stood there and got nailed by a sassuno punch*. Mei has some good foot speed and justu speed but her reaction time isn't the best. Mei can't counter high speed attacks instantly without knowing it's coming which been confrimed in the manga. This is wnere ackd slime comes in to role.



That never happened. Mei was hit by a Susano'o clone while she was a) in mid air and incapable of trying to dodge, b) there's _lava all over the Susano'o arm_ that punches her, suggesting she managed to attack it before it hit her and c) she had been fighting all five Susano'o clones for an extensive period of time and from the condition of her clothes it's obvious that she had already sustained a lot of damage, so her reactions probably weren't as good as they were before anyway. 

Also, there is nothing to suggest that acid slime is a _high-speed_ attack. Granted it doesn't require any preparation and by it's very nature it can't be slow, but it doesn't seem any faster than most other projectile ninjutsu.



> blocking katsuyu sight?  And she will just sense her using her sensory abilities and use acid slime killing her. You forget making thick mist will just cut mei vision. She isn't zabuza who can fight in thick mist. A amplified acid slime is destroying her suitons.



You're vastly over-rating the sensory perception of slugs. Katsuyu cannot use her antennae to sense Mei while she's _40 meters_ away. Also, unlike Zabuza Mei doesn't need to be able to see inside her mist to still be able to fight, her attacks have such a huge AoE that it doesn't matter. Her acidic mist can be spewed haphazardly over the battlefield and it is still guaranteed to hit Sakura who won't be able to do anything about it other that squirm while she regenerates. 



> @bold
> I seriously don't know if your trolling or ignoring manga facts are you kidding me?



If you provide me with some manga facts that suggest Sakura's durability is greater than Sasuke's, then maybe I'll think about conceding here.



> Sakura punch is like a explosion and explosions causes gust of wind.  Her her explosion caused a 100+ ft dust cloud to be blasted in the sky. Mist is dispersing.  Even if it doesn't sakjra can just stand on katsuyu and the ackd mist won't reach her. If the acid melts katsuyu she just reforms her self like zetsu spores.



An explosion can't control the wind, how does that even make sense? It will simply blast whatever it was that was on the ground _upwards_, while dust clouds may disperse some things on the ground. I don't see why Sakura would try to punch the mist away though, it's invisible . . she will have no way of knowing what it is or how Mei's burning her, especially not if she's already set up a hidden mist around them. Also, I am Katsuyu's biggest fan, really I am, but she cannot survive acid mist in the way you're suggesting. If she tries to divide then her smaller divisions simply start to burn too. The only way she could hope to survive is if she literally _liquefies_ herself.



> whats the difference bewteen punching fire and water away?  Mei has never shown the ability to alter her suiton shape/form. Scan to prove otherwise



They're different substances. Madara's katons were apparently condensed balls that Tsunade could successfully punch away, Mei's suitons are not. Water is a liquid and so by it's very nature it is more malleable and manipulative than fire is - on the bottom left panel on _this page_ you can see that Mei's water blast literally turns at a 90 degree angle and forms into a water dragon. In the panel where Mei uses _Suiton: Waterspout_ you can see that she uses the suiton while she's behind Madara in mid air, but the water is able to turn itself at an angle and protect Tsunade. Also, on the following page Mei manipulates her water dragon so that it gains a tongue that can lash out and smack Madara into the distance [3] Evidently Mei can manipulate her water more than Madara could his fire.​​


----------



## wooly Eullerex (Jun 6, 2014)

If sakura attacks Mei she gets floored & ended by a 1-2-lava combo.
No, sakura isn't able to evade or counter Mei head-up. her *direct *combat feats are horrible & way below Tsunade 
Nor can she fight thru the pain of the burns. she doesn't have the Senju physicality or brute strength of Tsunade to even stand up to these combos; only her punch is powerful

Suitons & Acid mist will take care of katsyuu in the open location, Mei wins low diff.


----------



## Senzumaki (Jun 6, 2014)

OG Appachai said:


> lol dont bark at me because your fanfiction is dumb. It was obviously a chakra rod, not the truth seeking rod. Its obvoisuly not the same thing, i just wanted to correct you because saying it was Gudōdama  is straight up fallacious and you're boosting sakura's durability to unbelievable levels.


Why would I bark O_O. Until proven weong it's the same thing. Doesn't chakra rods suppose to immbolize you but Sakura wasn't imbolized one bit. So her durability is already great if you give her that feat.


Godaime Tsunade said:


> Madara also commented on Mei's lava style being an impressive offence afterwards [1] He only noted that it was petty because he was significantly stronger than any of the Kage. Also, think about this rationally. If Mei's reactions and her lava blasts were _nowhere near_ the speed of V1 Ei, then she shouldn't have been able to synchronise her attacks with him at all. On _this_ page we can see Ei charging up his raiton shroud while Mei makes a handseal and begins spewing lava.  On the _following page_ the lava has already covered the distance by the time Ei shunshins at Madara and throws a strike. I'm not suggesting that the lava moves at the same pace as Ei shunshins, but judging from that feat it can't be very far off. She's perfectly capable of registering Ei's strikes, waiting until Madara has been hit and then timing her lava blasts so that he falls straight into them [2] Her lava is definitely quite quick.


What?

He only commented it was a impressive offense because mei had a blood line limit and eimspeed working together. They utilize their techniques according to each other to hit maddara which was impreesive. Maddara never called her impressive in the 5 kage fight. He only was impressed wifh Tsunade, Ay, onooki the big dogs in the group.  

Why are you trying to act like lava style is on Ei speed level seriously. Ei shunsin that quickly so maddara couldn't get away and he needed to knock him back in that lava style because it was ro slow to catch him. The lava style wasn't even that fast. You could see it took mei some time to even charge the justu and use it. This gives you a chance to counter attack or doge easily. But maddara just there stood to see their power. * I'm not trying to say her lava style is slow bjt it's nowhere near ei speed*

No he fell in the pre existent lava style.  Then she use lavs style to cover him up. Ei coordinated his attacks by mei justu not the other way around. If mei had to coordinate her attacks by ei speed level she just couldn't.  Sasuke barley kept up with v1 ei. Do you really think mei reactions are on par with sasuke?



> That doesn't change anything. For a start Madara's handseal speed is very quick, secondly look how close his katon was to hitting Tsunade _here_, and observe that Mei's suiton - which hadn't even been created at that point, was able to be expelled from from her mouth, traverse the distance, surround Tsunade and extinguish the katon before it could cover that _tiny_ distance and hit Tsunade.



I agree she was very fast right there. But dose it take a great reactions to see what maddara was about to do. Why would he just jump back. If you ask she started her justu when he jumped back the expelled it when the fire justu started. I do agree she has pretty good reactions. But those other two situations she just stood there because it was to fast. Lets just agree she has preety good reactions.




> That never happened. Mei was hit by a Susano'o clone while she was a) in mid air and incapable of trying to dodge, b) there's _lava all over the Susano'o arm_ that punches her, suggesting she managed to attack it before it hit her and c) she had been fighting all five Susano'o clones for an extensive period of time and from the condition of her clothes it's obvious that she had already sustained a lot of damage, so her reactions probably weren't as good as they were before anyway.


Your basically just showing mei is unaware of her surroundings. How hard is it to see 5 gigantic sasunno clones. Yet she was caught off guard by a clone right by her smh. This just shows you mei lacks awareness. She did hit a clone that is huge not that impressive. Now I want to see her actually hit a human sized opponent. She was tired? Tsunade been taking fatal blows left and right yet she was able to counter the justu no problem. When a fast justu comes at mei that she doesn't know it's coming she is getting hit her reactions may have been off but onnoki even said maddara is trying to get one last hit. Mei heard him but she is so called rusty and can't counter a justu she knows is coming beforehand.  Mei reactions aren't great.



> Also, there is nothing to suggest that acid slime is a _high-speed_ attack. Granted it doesn't require any preparation and by it's very nature it can't be slow, but it doesn't seem any faster than most other projectile ninjutsu.


 It covered her body length in less than 5 secs. That seems preety fast do you see how long katsuyu is? Only reason why manda dodged it was because he fought alongside katsuyu and know her abilities. It's preety fast and can catch mei by surprise. 



> You're vastly over-rating the sensory perception of slugs. Katsuyu cannot use her antennae to sense Mei while she's _40 meters_ away. Also, unlike Zabuza Mei doesn't need to be able to see inside her mist to still be able to fight, her attacks have such a huge AoE that it doesn't matter. Her acidic mist can be spewed haphazardly over the battlefield and it is still guaranteed to hit Sakura who won't be able to do anything about it other that squirm while she regenerates.


Than how else so you think katsuyu effortlessly located everybody in konaha. Espically here _lava all over the Susano'o arm_ she said I made in just time. How did she know they were in trouble.  She have strong sensory abilities.  But lets just discredit everything katsuyu has so mei can win a fight. And like I said if she can't disperse the mist she stands on top of katsuyu which will be higher than the mist can go anything else.  If she doesn't see she will be hit by acid slime and killed. Stop underestimating katsuyu sensory powere.


> If you provide me with some manga facts that suggest Sakura's durability is greater than Sasuke's, then maybe I'll think about conceding here.


Show me a scan that sasuke can take a huge sword to the gut and fight the same after? You can't




> An explosion can't control the wind, how does that even make sense? It will simply blast whatever it was that was on the ground _upwards_, while dust clouds may disperse some things on the ground. I don't see why Sakura would try to punch the mist away though, it's invisible . . she will have no way of knowing what it is or how Mei's burning her, especially not if she's already set up a hidden mist around them. Also, I am Katsuyu's biggest fan, really I am, but she cannot survive acid mist in the way you're suggesting. If she tries to divide then her smaller divisions simply start to burn too. The only way she could hope to survive is if she literally _liquefies_ herself.


I am not using the punch to the ground argument anymore, she will just stand on katsuyu. Acid mist doesn't buten it melts.  Human skin burns zetsu melted katsuyu would just melt but katsuyu can already melt herself so she would just be constantly reforming herself. Why would katsuyu split if sakura is standing on her?




> They're different substances. Madara's katons were apparently condensed balls that Tsunade could successfully punch away, Mei's suitons are not. Water is a liquid and so by it's very nature it is more malleable and manipulative than fire is - on the bottom left panel on _this page_ you can see that Mei's water blast literally turns at a 90 degree angle and forms into a water dragon. In the panel where Mei uses _Suiton: Waterspout_ you can see that she uses the suiton while she's behind Madara in mid air, but the water is able to turn itself at an angle and protect Tsunade. Also, on the following page Mei manipulates her water dragon so that it gains a tongue that can lash out and smack Madara into the distance [3] Evidently Mei can manipulate her water more than Madara could his fire.[/indent][/justify]


Okay I agree but it's not like a suiton will even kill sakura.


----------



## -JT- (Jun 6, 2014)

With no knowledge and at this distance, Mei wins with ease.

Sakura characteristically does not summon Katsuyu from the off, nor would she activate Byakugo. She's also shown (especially in recent chapters) that's she's prone to just charging into the fray with her fists raised.

Mei can therefore easily melt Sakura with her lava, burn her with her acid, or whatever else she wants to do. Heck, even if we do assume that Sakura activates Byakugo right away, so could easily drown in Mei's water jutsus or get completely eroded- things that she would not be able to heal from.


----------



## OG Appachai (Jun 6, 2014)

Senzumaki said:


> Why would I bark O_O. Until proven weong it's the same thing.


wth noooooooo, its obvious it wasnt the goudama, truth seeking balls/rods/staff *ERASES* whatever it comes in contact with unless it has senjutsu, use your common sense bro

If it were goudama, sakura would have been split vertically and died, it does not have to be proven otherwise because its right there staring you in the face already.



Senzumaki said:


> Doesn't chakra rods suppose to immbolize you but Sakura wasn't imbolized one bit. So her durability is already great if you give her that feat.


okay now this i can give sakura this *resilience* feat since she wasnt paralyzed, its not a durability feat. And now that i think about it i can argue that it only paralyzes if the user puts chakra into them but whatever




Senzumaki said:


> Current sakura took a staff to her gut which possessed the same power as the truth seeking balls which is stronger than dust relase. And when she dot stabbed she didn't blink.


you said this earlier in the thread, i want to correct you on this because you're implying sakura's body can resist sometthing that erases EVERYTHING that it touches thus indirectly implying that sakura can tank dust release.

Your sakura hype is getting ridiculous sheesh.


----------



## Senzumaki (Jun 6, 2014)

OG Appachai said:


> wth noooooooo, its obvious it wasnt the goudama, truth seeking balls/rods/staff *ERASES* whatever it comes in contact with unless it has senjutsu, use your common sense bro


 IT erased part of ner stomach and she regenerated it back. Stop denying feats that sakura gained through her regeneration. 


> If it were goudama, sakura would have been split vertically and died, it does not have to be proven otherwise because its right there staring you in the face already.


 Proof last time I checked it was just a staff that stab right through her stomach it wasn't no bisceting here



> okay now this i can give sakura this *resilience* feat since she wasnt paralyzed, its not a durability feat. And now that i think about it i can argue that it only paralyzes if the user puts chakra into them but whatever


 THE defination of durability is to withstand.  And she withstood damage. And even if it was a chakra rod how do you know he didn't put in chakra. Stop making up more pointless arguments you have no evidence for.



> you said this earlier in the thread, i want to correct you on this because you're implying sakura's body can resist sometthing that erases EVERYTHING that it touches thus indirectly implying that sakura can tank dust release.


 she doesn't tank she just simply regenerate what is missing.  She can survive jinton but it depends where it hit her at. Like if it hit her on her legs she can regenerate the rest of her leg back


> Your sakura hype is getting ridiculous sheesh.


I don't hype I just mention what kishi wrote in his not your manga. And in the manga she regenerated the same thing as truth seeking balls. I have evidence you don't.  You just say she didn't survied it because it's sakura


-JT- said:


> With no knowledge and at this distance, Mei wins with ease.
> 
> Sakura characteristically does not summon Katsuyu from the off, nor would she activate Byakugo. She's also shown (especially in recent chapters) that's she's prone to just charging into the fray with her fists raised.
> 
> Mei can therefore easily melt Sakura with her lava, burn her with her acid, or whatever else she wants to do. Heck, even if we do assume that Sakura activates Byakugo right away, so could easily drown in Mei's water jutsus or get completely eroded- things that she would not be able to heal from.



Stop saying characteristics crap you guys made up so Sakura would never summon. She will summon her if she needs her and she needs her.

Sakura rushed in as a diversion -_- stop acting like she will just rush in all the time. And she will activate byakugoy. Stop telling  what sakura will do and won't.  She will summon katsuyu here and she will use byakugou


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Jun 6, 2014)

Senzumaki said:


> What?
> 
> He only commented it was a impressive offense because mei had a blood line limit and eimspeed working together. They utilize their techniques according to each other to hit maddara which was impreesive. Maddara never called her impressive in the 5 kage fight. He only was impressed wifh Tsunade, Ay, onooki the big dogs in the group.



Even if that was the reason he called it an impressive offence . . he still called it impressive, which means he didn't consider it to be a weak jutsu like you implied. And you're wrong, Madara was impressed by Tsunade Onoki the most, sure, but at the end of the Kage fight he tells the Kage that they are worthy of their titles, because they managed to almost seal him before he used Perfect Susano'o. Mei was included in that comment, so she did impress him.



> Why are you trying to act like lava style is on Ei speed level seriously. Ei shunsin that quickly so maddara couldn't get away and he needed to knock him back in that lava style because it was ro slow to catch him. The lava style wasn't even that fast. You could see it took mei some time to even charge the justu and use it. This gives you a chance to counter attack or doge easily. But maddara just there stood to see their power. * I'm not trying to say her lava style is slow bjt it's nowhere near ei speed*



I'll just let you re-read my last post because I actually explicitly stated that I wasn't saying Mei's lava moved at Ei's speed. By the way, Ei wasn't moving at his full speed there either, because if he was _obviously_ Mei and her lava couldn't have kept up. 



> No he fell in the pre existent lava style.  Then she use lavs style to cover him up.



No he didn't - he was falling backwards and we plainly see Mei spewing a ton of lava that then splashes around him, and he falls into it. It also soaks him, and it is only then that he uses Susano'o. 



> Ei coordinated his attacks by mei justu not the other way around. If mei had to coordinate her attacks by ei speed level she just couldn't.  Sasuke barley kept up with v1 ei. Do you really think mei reactions are on par with sasuke?



There's a difference between Sasuke actively fighting against Ei, and Mei trying to co-ordinate her attacks with him. Sasuke actually had to outright out-speed Ei and/or dodge his attacks, which is infinitely more difficult than what Mei is doing in this chapter. Also, Sasuke was mostly successful in escaping and countering V1 Ei, it was only once he hit V2 that he couldn't keep up at all. Mei co-ordinating with Ei only shows that she can register his movements and time her techniques in unison with him effectively (it doesn't mean she could dodge/react to him successfully in CQC). Her lava's movement speed is thus quite quick too, even if it isn't at Ei's level of speed.



> I agree she was very fast right there. But dose it take a great reactions to see what maddara was about to do. Why would he just jump back. If you ask she started her justu when he jumped back the expelled it when the fire justu started. I do agree she has pretty good reactions. But those other two situations she just stood there because it was to fast. Lets just agree she has preety good reactions.



All I'm arguing is that she has pretty good reactions, not top-tier or anything, just pretty good. So, alright.



> Your basically just showing mei is unaware of her surroundings. How hard is it to see 5 gigantic sasunno clones. Yet she was caught off guard by a clone right by her smh. This just shows you mei lacks awareness. She did hit a clone that is huge not that impressive. Now I want to see her actually hit a human sized opponent. She was tired? Tsunade been taking fatal blows left and right yet she was able to counter the justu no problem. When a fast justu comes at mei that she doesn't know it's coming she is getting hit her reactions may have been off but onnoki even said maddara is trying to get one last hit. Mei heard him but she is so called rusty and can't counter a justu she knows is coming beforehand.  Mei reactions aren't great.



Tsunade is a Senju, Uzumaki, possesses incredible chakra control and is just generally a stamina beast. That is the only reason she was able to take blows left and right, because she possesses significantly more longevity than Mei, or any of the other Kage for that matter. Mei was tired out, she doesn't have the same stamina as Tsunade does. Also, again, she was in mid-air, so she couldn't dodge Susano'o's blow even if she was in a physically good enough shape to do so. When Madara fires that katon at the Kage and she can't reach it with her suiton fast enough, it again boils down to the injuries she sustained. Also note that none of the other Kage were fast enough to react either, despite the fact that we know they all have high reactions. Tsunade was in the best shape and it showed, hence why she was the only one that reacted quick enough.



> It covered her body length in less than 5 secs. That seems preety fast do you see how long katsuyu is? Only reason why manda dodged it was because he fought alongside katsuyu and know her abilities. It's preety fast and can catch mei by surprise.



Yeah, but that's only if Katsuyu fires it at close range. It appears out of her mouth in no time, but in terms of actually covering large distances in short periods of time, it's a bit featless. If Katsuyu's head is near Mei and then it blasts acid at her, then yeah I agree, Mei would be hit, but if Katsuyu launches it at a range Mei can counter with a suiton.




> Than how else so you think katsuyu effortlessly located everybody in konaha. Espically here [3] she said I made in just time. How did she know they were in trouble.  She have strong sensory abilities.  But lets just discredit everything katsuyu has so mei can win a fight. And like I said if she can't disperse the mist she stands on top of katsuyu which will be higher than the mist can go anything else.  If she doesn't see she will be hit by acid slime and killed. Stop underestimating katsuyu sensory powere.



Katsuyu knew they were in trouble because there were likely other Katsuyu divisions on the battlefield that could see the danger unfolding. Furthermore, when she blasted through that wall she obviously knew that Ino, Inoichi and co. were at risk of being hit with rubble, because she could see them, and so when she surrounded them before that rubble could hit them, she obviously was relieved that she had made it " just in time ".

If Sakura stands on top of Katsuyu while Mei uses an acidic mist then Katsuyu starts to take damage instead, and Sakura would never ICly have her summon take damage for her whenever it isn't capable of doing so without getting hurt.



> Show me a scan that sasuke can take a huge sword to the gut and fight the same after? You can't



No, I can't. But Sakura has never done that either. Also getting stabbed in the gut by a giant sword and continuing to fight isn't durability, it's _resilience_.



> I am not using the punch to the ground argument anymore, she will just stand on katsuyu. Acid mist doesn't buten it melts.  Human skin burns zetsu melted katsuyu would just melt but katsuyu can already melt herself so she would just be constantly reforming herself. Why would katsuyu split if sakura is standing on her?



If Katsuyu melts herself while Sakura's standing on her head then Sakura falls into the acidic mist and dies. I don't understand your argument here? The acidic mist is actually damaging Katsuyu, whereas when Katsuyu forcibly melts herself she is adjusting her gene structure. There is a difference, and the acidic mist can still damage her so long as she's solid.



> Okay I agree but it's not like a suiton will even kill sakura.



I never said it would, just that it could push her out of close combat when Sakura jumps at Mei swinging punches.​​


----------



## Senzumaki (Jun 6, 2014)

Godaime Tsunade said:


> *Even if that was the reason he called it an impressive offence . . he still called it impressive, which means he didn't consider it to be a weak jutsu like you implied*And you're wrong, Madara was impressed by Tsunade Onoki the most, sure, but at the end of the Kage fight he tells the Kage that they are worthy of their titles, because they managed to almost seal him before he used Perfect Susano'o. Mei was included in that comment, so she did impress him.​



@bold maddara said the combination was impressive.  Not the justu alone. He dodged it effortlessly without Ei lava style would had no chance of hitting him.

And I am not wrong I never said he wasn't impressed with her I just said he thought her justu was petty. They almost sealed him a a team and he thought tney were worthy of  their titles because of that. Maddara was more impressed with the other 3 than mei and gaara. If you are bringing up being impressed. Sasori, chiyo, hashirama, kakashi, tsunade all praised Sakura.



> I'll just let you re-read my last post because I actually explicitly stated that I wasn't saying Mei's lava moved at Ei's speed. By the way, Ei wasn't moving at his full speed there either, because if he was _obviously_ Mei and her lava couldn't have kept up.



Like I said ei just kept madara in put so mei can use her lava style on him. Stop giving mei feats she doesn't even possess. Her lava stlye is never touching sakura okay. Her lava style is only good for making openings and targeting large objects.




> No he didn't - he was falling backwards and we plainly see Mei spewing a ton of lava that then splashes around him, and he falls into it. It also soaks him, and it is only then that he uses Susano'o.
> 
> 
> 
> There's a difference between Sasuke actively fighting against Ei, and Mei trying to co-ordinate her attacks with him. Sasuke actually had to outright out-speed Ei and/or dodge his attacks, which is infinitely more difficult than what Mei is doing in this chapter. Also, Sasuke was mostly successful in escaping and countering V1 Ei, it was only once he hit V2 that he couldn't keep up at all. Mei co-ordinating with Ei only shows that she can register his movements and time her techniques in unison with him effectively (it doesn't mean she could dodge/react to him successfully in CQC). Her lava's movement speed is thus quite quick too, even if it isn't at Ei's level of speed.


No!

Mei sarted off using a lava style expand. Then madara dodged it effortlessly then Ei punched him back into the pre existent lava. expand. When mei saw him punched back into the lava she fired off another lava style. expand it's not hard seeing ay punch maddara then do another justu to encase him in lava. Lava style is not as fast as you think. The only thing she showed nere were good reactions to follow up on a another attack. You can say they were coordinating but not by speed. They were coordinating through mei first lava style. This isn't about speed but more about good timing and reactions

And let me say this for the last time Mei lava was dodged effortlessly and I see why sakura couldn't dodge something like this. She catched up to the juubi clone she punched and made going flying really fast. So you can say sakura has good timing, and fast to be able to reconnect a punch. 

Lets just agree lava style isn't touching her. Plus katsuyu can bump her out of the way.



> All I'm arguing is that she has pretty good reactions, not top-tier or anything, just pretty good. So, alright.


Okay




> Tsunade is a Senju, Uzumaki, possesses incredible chakra control and is just generally a stamina beast. That is the only reason she was able to take blows left and right, because she possesses significantly more longevity than Mei, or any of the other Kage for that matter. Mei was tired out, she doesn't have the same stamina as Tsunade does. Also, again, she was in mid-air, so she couldn't dodge Susano'o's blow even if she was in a physically good enough shape to do so. When Madara fires that katon at the Kage and she can't reach it with her suiton fast enough, it again boils down to the injuries she sustained. Also note that none of the other Kage were fast enough to react either, despite the fact that we know they all have high reactions. Tsunade was in the best shape and it showed, hence why she was the only one that reacted quick enough.


 Mei couldn't be that tired out they fought madara again right after tsunade gained chakra from dan. Like I said again mei is simply unware of her surroundings how can you not see 5 huge clones. Yes she was in the air but she just let them hit her because she lacks fast reactions. She could had used water dragon but she didn't she just took the blow. And yes she could've used warer dragon instantly because she can simply make a water source through her chakra and she doesn't need seals for it. But like we said earlier she has pretty good reactions so we can't expect her counter fast attacks out of nowhere




> Yeah, but that's only if Katsuyu fires it at close range. It appears out of her mouth in no time, but in terms of actually covering large distances in short periods of time, it's a bit featless. If Katsuyu's head is near Mei and then it blasts acid at her, then yeah I agree, Mei would be hit, but if Katsuyu launches it at a range Mei can counter with a suiton.


acid slime is a all range justu and it comes out instantly. Did you near me said sakura can amplify it so it can go faster and be bigger. Sure me could block it. Then that leaves mei wide open for attack.  A shunshin dash like this expand and by sakura having so much chakra she can simply put a mass amout of chakra in her feet so she can go really fast. And sakjra doesn't necessarily hit her she can punch the ground sending her flying 100ft in the air than that leaves her open for a attack when she is falling back down.



> Katsuyu knew they were in trouble because there were likely other Katsuyu divisions on the battlefield that could see the danger unfolding. Furthermore, when she blasted through that wall she obviously knew that Ino, Inoichi and co. were at risk of being hit with rubble, because she could see them, and so when she surrounded them before that rubble could hit them, she obviously was relieved that she had made it " just in time ".


Still katsuyu need to be a good sensor to locate everyone position in the leef so she can heal them. And I am pretty sure she can sense up to 200+ meters. The leaf is gigantic she need to sense up to far distances to locate.  



> If Sakura stands on top of Katsuyu while Mei uses an acidic mist then Katsuyu starts to take damage instead, and Sakura would never ICly have her summon take damage for her whenever it isn't capable of doing so without getting hurt.



The problem is the justu isn't hurting her. Its just melting her body a ability katsuyu already has.




> No, I can't. But Sakura has never done that either. Also getting stabbed in the gut by a giant sword and continuing to fight isn't durability, it's _resilience_.


durability the ability to withstand.  Sakura withstood a lot of pain. Are you crazy. I should make a thread on this. Obviously you been reading fan fiction you thinking sasuke durability is better than sakura please be quiet. 


Everything tsunade regenerated from  in the kage fight sakura can do the same. She has the same justu. And lets show sakura feat
​She was not affected by this at all. Lets note this is made out of the truth seeking balls or some people say a chakra rod. If it was a chakra rod she wasn't imbolized by it at all which shows she is very durable and resilient. 

Now show me something sasuke so called durable body can take without dying like this.

​
I am done with this sasuke is more durable than Sakura bs you have going on.




> If Katsuyu melts herself while Sakura's standing on her head then Sakura falls into the acidic mist and dies. I don't understand your argument here? The acidic mist is actually damaging Katsuyu, whereas when Katsuyu forcibly melts herself she is adjusting her gene structure. There is a difference, and the acidic mist can still damage her so long as she's solid.



Why would katsuyu melt herself you are making no since.  If it is in her gene structure to turn into a liquid than being melted won't be a issue. Thats like me saying I can turn my body into water but I can die because someone encase me in a container of water like suigestu in orochimaru hideout. If she were to melt from boil release she will just reform her body.  If you can melt on your own will she can be meltef and not effected or harmed.



> I never said it would, just that it could push her out of close combat when Sakura jumps at Mei swinging punches.


​ Sakura may not be able to punch it and disperse it but she can't punch right through it to Mei and kill her


----------



## -JT- (Jun 6, 2014)

Senzumaki said:


> Stop saying characteristics crap you guys made up so Sakura would never summon. She will summon her if she needs her and she needs her.


Sakura thus far has only ever summoned Katsuyu for healing purposes. Until she shows otherwise, it is not at all unreasonable to assume this.
Virtually no character summons at the beginning of a battle.



> Sakura rushed in as a diversion -_- stop acting like she will just rush in all the time. And she will activate byakugoy. Stop telling  what sakura will do and won't.  She will summon katsuyu here and she will use byakugou


Sakura tried to rush in yet again in the most recent chapter, but Kakashi stopped her.
"Stop telling what Sakura will do and won't?" You said that then immediately proceeded to say what Sakura would do  That's the whole point of debate anyway- you theorise how matches would go and how each character would act.


----------



## Senzumaki (Jun 6, 2014)

-JT- said:


> Sakura thus far has only ever summoned Katsuyu for healing purposes. Until she shows otherwise, it is not at all unreasonable to assume this.
> Virtually no character summons at the beginning of a battle.


So it doesn't mater she is summon that serves mjltipld purposes.  It doesn't matter the situation she summoned katsuyu.  She will still summkn matsuyu if she needs her assistance.  And here she needs assistance so she will summon. 



> Sakura tried to rush in yet again in the most recent chapter, but Kakashi stopped her.
> "Stop telling what Sakura will do and won't?" You said that then immediately proceeded to say what Sakura would do  That's the whole point of debate anyway- you theorise how matches would go and how each character would act.


Rush in to help. And? You think sakura will just stay there and let her teammates be beat up. It's not in her character. It's a difference fignting in a group and fighting by yourself.  Fighting alone you have to be smarter and more careful. Plus the whole point of them being united is team work and fighting in unison, why would sakura just stay back when she knows naruto and sasuke needs help. Also she knows she has her regeneration so she can't die, she can act more recklessly.

It's a difference you are saying what she won't do because of bjas opinions and I am sayung what saura will do because that has been shown in the Manga. 

I didn't theorize anything.  I have been replying to GT post. I just simply said what sakura can do to beat mei.


----------



## tracytracy22 (Jun 7, 2014)

OG Appachai said:


> wth noooooooo, its obvious it wasnt the goudama, truth seeking balls/rods/staff *ERASES* whatever it comes in contact with unless it has senjutsu, use your common sense bro



I think Senzumaki is actually correct in saying that it was a truth seeking ball. It erases ninjutsu...sakura isnt a ninjutsu!

It doesnt make sakura's feat impressive anyway. It was pretty much the same as getting stabbed by a chakra receiver.


----------



## OG Appachai (Jun 7, 2014)

Senzumaki said:


> IT erased part of ner stomach and she regenerated it back. Stop denying feats that sakura gained through her regeneration.
> Proof last time I checked it was just a staff that stab right through her stomach it wasn't no bisceting here



Its seems you have a comprehension issue.* Gudōdama erases whatever it comes in contact with if it doesnt have senjutsu* *IT NEGATES NIJUTSU, BYAKUGOU IS NINJUTSU*. What im trying to tell you is that the staff that stabbed her was *not a Gudōdama staff,* it was a *chakra rod* the rinnegan users get. Its illogical to think that it was Gudōdama, because sakura was being held up by the staff, with* her own weight* on the staff thus she would have been split and wouldnt of been able to heal because thats the nature of Gudōdama , if it *were *Gudōdama. IDK how i can spell it out even simpler for you Sheesh you're going around in circles not making any sense. Its like you're not even reading.




Senzumaki said:


> THE defination of durability is to withstand.  And she withstood damage. And even if it was a chakra rod how do you know he didn't put in chakra. Stop making up more pointless arguments you have no evidence for.



WTF she didnt withstand ANYTHING, she got stabbed, she took damage. She didnt withstand  the stab now did she???? She healed after taking damage oh lord. And once again, the evidence is staring you right in the face, Its just your weak comprehension skills thats not letting you face fact.



Senzumaki said:


> she doesn't tank she just simply regenerate what is missing.  She can survive jinton but it depends where it hit her at. Like if it hit her on her legs she can regenerate the rest of her leg back


now you switching up your story huh. Whatever, im done with this.



Senzumaki said:


> I don't hype I just mention what kishi wrote in his not your manga. And in the manga she regenerated the same thing as truth seeking balls. I have evidence you don't.  You just say she didn't survied it because it's sakura


You have absolutely no evidence even remotely close to making sense as to what  you're trying to say.

1. you're implying sakura can tank Gudōdama with a senjutsuless body despite Gudōdama's capability of negating ninjusu and erasing whatever it touches.
2. you're saying that sakura can now tank damage that straight up transcends jinton.
3.Making up blatant false claims with faulty proof.

Im done with this debate its stupid discussing sakura's nonexistant durability of all things, dont bother to reply, i wont read it.


----------



## OG Appachai (Jun 7, 2014)

tracytracy22 said:


> I think Senzumaki is actually correct in saying that it was a truth seeking ball. It erases ninjutsu...sakura isnt a ninjutsu!.


nah bro, Its erases whatever it touches, plus it has the capability to negate ninjutsu, thats the reason minato wasnt able to regenerate his arms that madara cut of with his staff. It doesnt matter if a person was a ninjutsu or not the truth seeking material has erased other things besides ninjutsu.


----------



## tracytracy22 (Jun 7, 2014)

OG Appachai said:


> nah bro, Its erases whatever it touches, plus it has the capability to negate ninjutsu, thats the reason minato wasnt able to regenerate his arms that madara cut of with his staff. It doesnt matter if a person was a ninjutsu or not the truth seeking material has erased other things besides ninjutsu.



You kind of just proved my point. Minato is not a human...he's an edo tensei...which is a ninjutsu. But there is no point in arguing about something so insignificant.


----------



## OG Appachai (Jun 7, 2014)

tracytracy22 said:


> You kind of just proved my point. Minato is not a human...he's an edo tensei...which is a ninjutsu. But there is no point in arguing about something so insignificant.


how do you explain obito cutting through Hiruzen's shuriken with the Gudōdama then... pretty sure shuriken is iron not ninjutsu.

but sure whatever i just wanted to correct this kid. Misinterpreting what was shown on paneland what not.


----------



## tracytracy22 (Jun 7, 2014)

OG Appachai said:


> how do you explain obito cutting through Hiruzen's shuriken with the Gudōdama then... pretty sure shuriken is iron not ninjutsu.
> 
> but sure whatever i just wanted to correct this kid. Misinterpreting what was shown on paneland what not.



Yeah that is a good point...but those shuriken were bunshin though. But anyways I'd give this to Mei. Sakura hasn't shown durability on the same level of someone like Tsunade, or comparable chakra reserves. There is only so much she can take before the effects of her seal run out.


----------



## -JT- (Jun 7, 2014)

Senzumaki said:


> So it doesn't mater she is summon that serves mjltipld purposes.  It doesn't matter the situation she summoned katsuyu.  She will still summkn matsuyu if she needs her assistance.  And here she needs assistance so she will summon.


But you stipulated 'no information'. Therefore Sakura will not know that she needs assistance, and as such will not summon Katsuyu.
Why didn't she summon Katsuyu during the war before the Alliance stood before Madara? She had perfect opportunities to do so against the Seven Swordsmen, as well as during the Zetsu crisis, but she didn't. We can't use the 'Tsunade was using her/may have wanted to use her' excuse, because she wasn't even in battle at the start of the war, and neither of them are able to summon the slug as a whole.



> Rush in to help. And? You think sakura will just stay there and let her teammates be beat up. It's not in her character. It's a difference fignting in a group and fighting by yourself.  Fighting alone you have to be smarter and more careful. Plus the whole point of them being united is team work and fighting in unison, why would sakura just stay back when she knows naruto and sasuke needs help. Also she knows she has her regeneration so she can't die, she can act more recklessly.


Rushing in is rushing in. She rushed in during Team 7's first meeting with Sasuke in Shippuden, she rushed in against the Cloud Nin and got sent flying...



> It's a difference you are saying what she won't do because of bjas opinions and I am sayung what saura will do because that has been shown in the Manga.


There's absolutely no difference. Calling my opinions bias is just hypocritical. I'm using the evidence presented in the manga to make my own interpretation, as are you.



> I didn't theorize anything.  I have been replying to GT post. I just simply said what sakura can do to beat mei.


No you didn't. You said what Sakura 'will' do, which is what you are calling me out for.


----------



## Senzumaki (Jun 7, 2014)

-JT- said:


> But you stipulated 'no information'. Therefore Sakura will not know that she needs assistance, and as such will not summon Katsuyu.
> Why didn't she summon Katsuyu during the war before the Alliance stood before Madara? She had perfect opportunities to do so against the Seven Swordsmen, as well as during the Zetsu crisis, but she didn't. We can't use the 'Tsunade was using her/may have wanted to use her' excuse, because she wasn't even in battle at the start of the war, and neither of them are able to summon the slug as a whole.


And you provide no manga facts that sates sakura will not summon katsuyu. If she need help she will summon her okay.  She needs the byakugou to  summon katsuyu. And when she got the byakugou she been summoning katsuyu.



> Rushing in is rushing in. She rushed in during Team 7's first meeting with Sasuke in Shippuden, she rushed in against the Cloud Nin and got sent flying...


Rush with sasuke no? Everyone was fighting him and sne wanted ro help sigh.

She was going to punch that girl but omi surprised her. She did dlew back and? Put him against her now and he will het stomped.



> There's absolutely no difference. Calling my opinions bias is just hypocritical. I'm using the evidence presented in the manga to make my own interpretation, as are you.


No you are just saying sakura won't summon because she just summoned katsuyu for healing purposes.  Sakura knows what katsuyu is capable of and she will utilize her to win the match. 



> No you didn't. You said what Sakura 'will' do, which is what you are calling me out for.


What she will do in response to mei which I was countering post. Will do = what she done in the manga this far.


----------



## Icegaze (Jun 7, 2014)

wow this debate has lasted so long, no idea why 
mei acid mists her. 
With katsuyu summoned obviously sakura will win, katsuyu can split and acid mist mei to death. 

Though one must remember summons can only stay on the field for a limited amount of time. If mei can outlast katsuyu time limit mei wins. 

maybe OP should set a time limit since for now katsuyu time limit is unknown. All we know is that all summons can only stay in battle for a certain amount of time depending on the amount of chakra the user used to summon them


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Jun 7, 2014)

Senzumaki said:


> @bold maddara said the combination was impressive.  Not the justu alone. He dodged it effortlessly without Ei lava style would had no chance of hitting him.



Regardless, does that not speak volumes of the power of her lava? Besides anything else, Madara is infinitely stronger than Sakura, if he's willing to admit Mei's lava is impressive (even if only in a combination attack) then it's certainly going to be a jutsu that impresses someone of Sakura's level. Chojuro was obviously impressed by Mei's Youton [1] showing that it isn't a jutsu to be taken lightly. 



> And I am not wrong I never said he wasn't impressed with her I just said he thought her justu was petty. They almost sealed him a a team and he thought tney were worthy of  their titles because of that. Maddara was more impressed with the other 3 than mei and gaara. If you are bringing up being impressed. Sasori, chiyo, hashirama, kakashi, tsunade all praised Sakura.



That's fine, I've already admitted all of these things in previous responses. Although the Madara Mei fought is a lot stronger than any of the shinobi that praised Sakura - even Hashiraama. I would say him praising her as someone is worthy of the Kage title is a better feat of hype than Sakura being praised for her medical ninjutsu/super strength/evasive skills from weaker characters. 



> Like I said ei just kept madara in put so mei can use her lava style on him. Stop giving mei feats she doesn't even possess. Her lava stlye is never touching sakura okay. Her lava style is only good for making openings and targeting large objects.



I've never said Mei's lava would touch her. Dear god, I have stated multiple times now that Sakura could dodge it, the only thing I'm contesting is the notion that it isn't fast and that it will be some petty jutsu that won't be able to give Sakura any difficulty. 



> No!
> 
> Mei sarted off using a lava style [1]. Then madara dodged it effortlessly then Ei punched him back into the pre existent lava. [1]. When mei saw him punched back into the lava she fired off another lava style. [1] it's not hard seeing ay punch maddara then do another justu to encase him in lava. Lava style is not as fast as you think. The only thing she showed nere were good reactions to follow up on a another attack. You can say they were coordinating but not by speed. They were coordinating through mei first lava style. This isn't about speed but more about *good timing and reactions*



Use your brain for a moment - do you realise that you need to have speed to have good reactions? It's called _reaction speed_. I'm just going to have to agree to disagree with you on this one, I've provided all the evidence I can and you still won't move your stance. I'll say this: If Mei was so slow that neither her nor her jutsu were anywhere near the speed of the other Kage - V1 Ei included, then she would have been almost useless in the fight against Madara. The other Kage's attacks would have been moving so fast and so rapidly that she wouldn't have had any idea what was going on and have been incapable of timing her attacks in tandem with the others. That obviously was not the case, showing that Mei is definitely a bit above average in the speed department. 



> Mei couldn't be that tired out they fought madara again right after tsunade gained chakra from dan.



When they fought Madara again after Dan saved Tsunade, do you _remember what happened_? Obviously none of them were in any shape to try and fight Madara. Tsunade had the most stamina left, which is part of the reason why she could keep herself and other Kage alive while cut in half. Mei was able to counter Madara's _larger katon_, despite the fact that it was significantly further away from her than the one she _couldn't block in time_ later on. It obviously was to do with her low stamina and poor body condition after taking so many hits that meant her reactions were slower.

You're making a baseless assumption. We have no idea what led Mei to being hit. 



> *Like I said again mei is simply unware of her surroundings how can you not see 5 huge clones*. Yes she was in the air but she just let them hit her because she lacks fast reactions. She could had used water dragon but she didn't she just took the blow. And yes she could've used warer dragon instantly because she can simply make a water source through her chakra and she doesn't need seals for it. But like we said earlier she has pretty good reactions so we can't expect her counter fast attacks out of nowhere



Baseless. For a start these are Susano'o clones from Madara Uchiha. They may not move at top-tier speeds but they are quick, so it isn't easy to repeatedly react to them. Secondly, it was 5 vs 1, and so it was incredibly difficult to turn her attention to five different clones all at once - even faster Kage like Ei and Tsunade took hits from them. Ultimately this happened off-panel, we have no idea what happened to Mei immediately prior to being hit by that Susano'o clone and so you're just making assumptions if you say that she wasn't able to react in time. She may have been fighting another clone, or trying to jump to save another one of the Kage, you just don't know, so don't pretend that you do.

Also, please get your argument straight. On one hand you're saying she doesn't have fast reactions and can't counter her opponents properly, and on the other hand you're saying that she does have good reactions but can't react to attacks that come out of nowhere. Please pick a side and stay on it. I have no idea what your actual thoughts on this argument are because you keep changing them. 



> acid slime is a all range justu and it comes out instantly. Did you near me said sakura can amplify it so it can go faster and be bigger. Sure me could block it. Then that leaves mei wide open for attack.  A shunshin dash like this _couldn't block in time_ and by sakura having so much chakra she can simply put a mass amout of chakra in her feet so she can go really fast. And sakjra doesn't necessarily hit her she can punch the ground sending her flying 100ft in the air than that leaves her open for a attack when she is falling back down.



Good luck to Sakura if she jumps off Katsuyu's head while Mei uses a water dragon technique. In mid air she can't dodge, and so she is easily hit by the water and acid infused suiton. If Sakura punches the ground to knock Mei into the air, Mei uses a suiton/youton/futon on Sakura while she's in the air and can't dodge, either knocking her away and out of the Mizukage's range or ultimately killing her.



> Still katsuyu need to be a good sensor to locate everyone position in the leef so she can heal them. And I am pretty sure she can sense up to 200+ meters. The leaf is gigantic she need to sense up to far distances to locate.



You have no proof of that. Tsunade merely told Katsuyu to scout out around the village to try and find villagers, there was nothing to suggest that she had ' sensory ' abilities. Katsuyu probably used common sense and headed towards where people were crying in pain, where fighting was actively taking place or where there was huge amounts of destruction/fire/clouds of smoke, because obviously those were the places where the most amount of injuries were likely to be. There were also thousands upon thousands of Katsuyu divisions, so it was only natural that they were going to find injured people. Once one division stumbled upon injured people, she could relay that information to the other divisions who could then come to that location too. It had nothing to do with sensory techniques, because Katsuyu isn't a sensor.



> The problem is the justu isn't hurting her. Its just melting her body a ability katsuyu already has.



Are you actually reading my responses, Senzumaki? Just because Katsuyu can forcibly adjust her genetic structure into a pool of fluid, it doesn't mean she won't be damaged by Mei's acid whenever she's a solid. How does that make sense? There's a difference between Katsuyu allowing her body to naturally melt itself, and Mei using _acid_ to do so.



> durability the ability to withstand.  Sakura withstood a lot of pain. Are you crazy. I should make a thread on this. Obviously you been reading fan fiction you thinking sasuke durability is better than sakura please be quiet.



Please use a better dictionary before you start trying to derail my logic  Durability is the ability to withstand _without_ sustaining damage. If I threw a clock at a wall and it didn't even have a scratch, and still functioned, then it would be considered durable. In another instance, if I threw a different clock at a wall, and it fell apart, but somehow managed to still work, then it would be considered _resilient_. What Sakura posseses - the ability to take damage and continue fighting, is resilience, not durability.​


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Jun 7, 2014)

Senzumaki said:
			
		

> Everything tsunade regenerated from  in the kage fight sakura can do the same. She has the same justu. And lets show sakura feat
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Sakura's resilience is nowhere near the level of Tsunade, and Sakura could never fight with two giant swords bisecting her abdomen, or stay alive after being cut in half, or rip a giant sword out of her chest and swing it at her opponent like a bat. Getting stabbed by a two-inch thick metal rod and throwing a punch is nowhere as impressive as what Tsunade did in her fight against Madara. Just because Sakura possesses the same regenerative jutsu as Tsunade, it doesn't mean her body is as strong and as resilient as Tsunade's, because that is completely unrelated to Byakugou. 



> Why would katsuyu melt herself you are making no since.  If it is in her gene structure to turn into a liquid than being melted won't be a issue. Thats like me saying I can turn my body into water but I can die because someone encase me in a container of water like suigestu in orochimaru hideout. If she were to melt from boil release she will just reform her body.  If you can melt on your own will she can be meltef and not effected or harmed.



No, it isn't the same at all. The example you just gave was poor, and can't be applied to this discussion. Just because Katsuyu can forcibly adjust her genetic structure into a pool of fluid, it doesn't mean she won't be damaged by Mei's acid whenever she's still solid. There's a difference between Katsuyu allowing her body to _naturally_ melt itself, and Mei using _acid_ to force her body into doing so.



> Sakura may not be able to punch it and disperse it but she can't punch right through it to Mei and kill her



No, no she can't. Unless Sakura has super elastic arms that can stretch right through Mei's suiton as it pushes her backwards and blasts her into the distance, she cannot punch through Mei's water dragon (which is already about 15-20 meters in length) and hit Mei. That is absolutely ridiculous.​​


----------



## -JT- (Jun 7, 2014)

Senzumaki said:


> And you provide no manga facts that sates sakura will not summon katsuyu. If she need help she will summon her okay.  She needs the byakugou to  summon katsuyu. And when she got the byakugou she been summoning katsuyu.


Sometimes you have to read between the lines. Sakura has only once summoned Katsuyu, solely to heal. My statement is not unfounded. She could have used her against Sasori, Kabuto/Orochimaru, Sasuke, during the Pein Arc (Tsunade only summoned a part of Katsuyu- Sakura could have brought in her own) Sasuke again, the Seven Swordsmen and the Zetsus. With the exception of the last two, it's fair to say that Sakura didn't have the ability to summon back then (but then again, maybe she did- she wouldn't have had much time to learn between Pein and the War)
Sakura needs Byakugo to summon Katsuyu? So she needs two/three years worth of chakra to summon, when everyone else can summon by just using a portion? That does not exactly work in her favour...  




> Rush with sasuke no? Everyone was fighting him and sne wanted ro help sigh.


Yamato knew her rushing would get her killed, so he stopped her.



> She was going to punch that girl but omi surprised her. She did dlew back and? Put him against her now and he will het stomped.


So she rushed in without taking all her opponents into account.

[quote
No you are just saying sakura won't summon because she just summoned katsuyu for healing purposes.  Sakura knows what katsuyu is capable of and she will utilize her to win the match.[/quote]
She probably does, but she's not summoning Katsuyu when she is fighting an opponent on whom she has no knowledge- she will rush in. Had you given her full knowledge on Mei, my responses would be different, because although Sakura can be rash, she clearly isn't an idiot and wouldn't be reckless against a woman she knows is the Mizukage.



> What she will do in response to mei which I was countering post. Will do = what she done in the manga this far.


Maybe you should use 'would' instead, just to clear any confusion.


----------



## Mithos (Jun 7, 2014)

@JT

Sakura only gained the ability to summon Katsuyu after she stopped gathering chakra in her seal and could focus all of her chakra on her jutsus. 

This is evident by how Katsuyu complimented Sakura and told her Tsunade would be proud, and when Tsunade asked how Katsuyu got to the battle-field. That heavily implies Sakura, whom Tsunade knows very well, was not able to summon Katsuyu until recently - or she would not have been confused. 

Of course she wouldn't summon in past fights when she didn't have the ability.


----------



## Senzumaki (Jun 8, 2014)

Godaime Tsunade said:


> Regardless, does that not speak volumes of the power of her lava? Besides anything else, Madara is infinitely stronger than Sakura, if he's willing to admit Mei's lava is impressive (even if only in a combination attack) then it's certainly going to be a jutsu that impresses someone of Sakura's level. Chojuro was obviously impressed by Mei's Youton [1] showing that it isn't a jutsu to be taken lightly.​



Okay and? Like I said the justu has decent speed it isn't hitting sakura with the speed it showed. Unless proven otherwise. 



> That's fine, I've already admitted all of these things in previous responses. Although the Madara Mei fought is a lot stronger than any of the shinobi that praised Sakura - even Hashiraama. I would say him praising her as someone is worthy of the Kage title is a better feat of hype than Sakura being praised for her medical ninjutsu/super strength/evasive skills from weaker characters.


maddara was impressed by a combination attack which mei was in. He praised all of them for being worthy of their kage titles. Whoppie doo why wouldn't they be worthy they were elected to be kages. Maddara praised 3 truly and those 3 were tsunade, ay, and onooki. Mei didn't have any significant achievements besides like 1. 



> I've never said Mei's lava would touch her. Dear god, I have stated multiple times now that Sakura could dodge it, the only thing I'm contesting is the notion that it isn't fast and that it will be some petty jutsu that won't be able to give Sakura any difficulty.


Then stop frekin mentioning the bs ay and mei combination already. You said it it won't hit her. I never said it was petty madara did and I said it's dodged. Just don't mention anything about lava style it's dodged.



> Use your brain for a moment - do you realise that you need to have speed to have good reactions? It's called _reaction speed_. I'm just going to have to agree to disagree with you on this one, I've provided all the evidence I can and you still won't move your stance. I'll say this: If Mei was so slow that neither her nor her jutsu were anywhere near the speed of the other Kage - V1 Ei included, then she would have been almost useless in the fight against Madara. The other Kage's attacks would have been moving so fast and so rapidly that she wouldn't have had any idea what was going on and have been incapable of timing her attacks in tandem with the others. That obviously was not the case, showing that Mei is definitely a bit above average in the speed department.



Omg I never said she was slow I said she has preety good reactions damn. You don't need great reactions to see ay hitting madara and do a dollow up justu in response. Even sugeitsu and jugo reacted to Ei assult and saved sasuke.  The point I am making is mei have pretty good reactions okay she doesn't have great reaction time. And no one said mei is slow you're making that up.



> When they fought Madara again after Dan saved Tsunade, do you _remember what happened_? Obviously none of them were in any shape to try and fight Madara. Tsunade had the most stamina left, which is part of the reason why she could keep herself and other Kage alive while cut in half. Mei was able to counter Madara's _larger katon_, despite the fact that it was significantly further away from her than the one she _couldn't block in time_ later on. It obviously was to do with her low stamina and poor body condition after taking so many hits that meant her reactions were slower.


The point is onooki still told the kages that madara is preparing to attck which eliminate your whole argument on reaction being slow. She knew something was going to happen yet she still was too slow countering it. This is why mei reactions aren't great. 



> You're making a baseless assumption. We have no idea what led Mei to being hit.


Not really if she had the reactions to tandem with ay and the other kage she should had blocked the punch with water pillar. How can you not see a gigantic clone make a direct punch towards you. And she was looking right at the clone to smh.



> Baseless. For a start these are Susano'o clones from Madara Uchiha. They may not move at top-tier speeds but they are quick, so it isn't easy to repeatedly react to them. Secondly, it was 5 vs 1, and so it was incredibly difficult to turn her attention to five different clones all at once - even faster Kage like Ei and Tsunade took hits from them. Ultimately this happened off-panel, we have no idea what happened to Mei immediately prior to being hit by that Susano'o clone and so you're just making assumptions if you say that she wasn't able to react in time. She may have been fighting another clone, or trying to jump to save another one of the Kage, you just don't know, so don't pretend that you do.


 quick isn't fast. Tsunade took hits so she can counter with a punch. (You should know this  ) Ei let his gaurd down like an idiot. Mei was nailed by a clone right in front of her xD. She was totally paying attention to the clones behind her even though it was no clones around her.  Thats why the clone punched her to another clone across the battlefield. 

[QOOTE]
Also, please get your argument straight. On one hand you're saying she doesn't have fast reactions and can't counter her opponents properly, and on the other hand you're saying that she does have good reactions but can't react to attacks that come out of nowhere. Please pick a side and stay on it. I have no idea what your actual thoughts on this argument are because you keep changing them. 
[/QUOTE] I am replying to your posts then sating what I see in the manga. You're making mei reactions out to be so good. Wow she followed up a attack with Ei so? suegiestu and jugo was able to intercept Ei's attack. She didn't counter madara katon yet onooki telling her beforehand plenty of time. Got nailed by a clone right in front of her (could've used water pillar)  No clones around her. I said she has pretty good reactions for the last time.




> Good luck to Sakura if she jumps off Katsuyu's head while Mei uses a water dragon technique. In mid air she can't dodge, and so she is easily hit by the water and acid infused suiton. If Sakura punches the ground to knock Mei into the air, Mei uses a suiton/youton/futon on Sakura while she's in the air and can't dodge, either knocking her away and out of the Mizukage's range or ultimately killing her.


And why would she jump off katusyu head into a mist lol. Mei ain't doing horse crap once she launched into the air. Are you kidding me. Last time I checked mei was blasted by a clone and she didn't use no ninjustu in the air. Smfh. Stop with this bs



> You have no proof of that. Tsunade merely told Katsuyu to scout out around the village to try and find villagers, there was nothing to suggest that she had ' sensory ' abilities. Katsuyu probably used common sense and headed towards where people were crying in pain, where fighting was actively taking place or where there was huge amounts of destruction/fire/clouds of smoke, because obviously those were the places where the most amount of injuries were likely to be. There were also thousands upon thousands of Katsuyu divisions, so it was only natural that they were going to find injured people. Once one division stumbled upon injured people, she could relay that information to the other divisions who could then come to that location too. It had nothing to do with sensory techniques, because Katsuyu isn't a sensor.


Tsunade said connect yourself to everyone not scoutt around the village and heal the people you see wtf XD. Yep commom sense caused katsuyu to search through a massive village connecting to everyone yep okay. Of course katsuyu isn't a sensor I totally agree. She can't sense not at all.




> Are you actually reading my responses, Senzumaki? Just because Katsuyu can forcibly adjust her genetic structure into a pool of fluid, it doesn't mean she won't be damaged by Mei's acid whenever she's a solid. How does that make sense? There's a difference between Katsuyu allowing her body to naturally melt itself, and Mei using _acid_ to do so.


If you can melt yourself forcefully then you can be melted and be fine. Look at sueigetsu same crap applys unless you have manga proof to suggest otherwise. If katsuyu melts she just reforms. Look at the zetsu clone in boil release it reformed. 




> Please use a better dictionary before you start trying to derail my logic  Durability is the ability to withstand _without_ sustaining damage. If I threw a clock at a wall and it didn't even have a scratch, and still functioned, then it would be considered durable. In another instance, if I threw a different clock at a wall, and it fell apart, but somehow managed to still work, then it would be considered _resilient_. What Sakura posseses - the ability to take damage and continue fighting, is resilience, not durability.


[/QUOTE]
thats not the definition sigh. 

du?ra?ble
ˈd(y)o͝orəbəl/Submit
adjective
1.
able to withstand wear, pressure, or damage; hard-wearing.
"porcelain enamel is strong and durable"
synonyms:	hardwearing, long-lasting, heavy-duty, industrial-strength, tough, resistant, imperishable, indestructible, strong, sturdy More
lasting, long-lasting, long-term, enduring, persistent, abiding;
stable, secure, firm, deep-rooted, permanent, undying, everlasting
antonyms:	delicate, short-lived
informal
(of a person) having endurance.
"the durable Smith lasted the full eight rounds"
noun

This says nothing about not sasutaing any damage.  You made it up. 

By your definition tsunade isn't durable too :lmfao all she dose is get massive damage and regenerates.


----------



## Senzumaki (Jun 8, 2014)

Godaime Tsunade said:


> Sakura's resilience is nowhere near the level of Tsunade, and Sakura could never fight with two giant swords bisecting her abdomen, or stay alive after being cut in half, or rip a giant sword out of her chest and swing it at her opponent like a bat. Getting stabbed by a two-inch thick metal rod and throwing a punch is nowhere as impressive as what Tsunade did in her fight against Madara. Just because Sakura possesses the same regenerative jutsu as Tsunade, it doesn't mean her body is as strong and as resilient as Tsunade's, because that is completely unrelated to Byakugou.​



You don't know what sakura can and can't do. Everything tsunade did sakura can too besides getting cut in half. you really think tsunade can have two huge swords in her stomach without regneration on and fight okay please. The same rods that immobilized naruto tobirama and hashirama yet sakjra wasn't even effected by them at all. Her body is really resilient but lets just ignore sakura feats so mei wins a match. Tsunade wouldn't be able to fight correctly after getting 3 stab wounds from orochimaru, which orochimaru said. you really think tsunade can pull of the things she done without regneration.  You overate her durability to damn much.



> No, it isn't the same at all. The example you just gave was poor, and can't be applied to this discussion. Just because Katsuyu can forcibly adjust her genetic structure into a pool of fluid, it doesn't mean she won't be damaged by Mei's acid whenever she's still solid. There's a difference between Katsuyu allowing her body to _naturally_ melt itself, and Mei using _acid_ to force her body into doing so.


If her body can do it anyways why would it matter smh. It's no difference just you making up things. Look at suegietsu but no lets be blind




> No, no she can't. Unless Sakura has super elastic arms that can stretch right through Mei's suiton as it pushes her backwards and blasts her into the distance, she cannot punch through Mei's water dragon (which is already about 15-20 meters in length) and hit Mei. That is absolutely ridiculous.


​[/QUOTE]
If the dragon is coming at her she just has to cover her arm in chakra  and punch it the water from the dragon will go around her body because of the energy she is exerting will be to much to out do. Unless you are saying mei water dragon can cause up to 100 meters of damge then you should be quiet.


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Jun 8, 2014)

A lot of the stuff you've said in this post is either now irrelevant to the discussion, or I've already refuted. So I'll just contest the parts that are actually relevant to the argument.



Senzumaki said:


> maddara was impressed by a combination attack which mei was in. He praised all of them for being worthy of their kage titles. Whoppie doo why wouldn't they be worthy they were elected to be kages. Maddara praised 3 truly and those 3 were tsunade, ay, and onooki. Mei didn't have any significant achievements besides like 1.



He initially didn't consider them worthy of the Kage title because he considered them weak. They proved otherwise. So Mei being praised by Madara is better than any hype Sakura has received thus far.



> Omg I never said she was slow I said she has preety good reactions damn. You don't need great reactions to see ay hitting madara and do a dollow up justu in response. Even sugeitsu and jugo reacted to Ei assult and saved sasuke.  The point I am making is mei have pretty good reactions okay she doesn't have great reaction time. And no one said mei is slow you're making that up.



Juugo is really fast, and Suigetsu is quite fast too. So the example you just provided there was poor. They were nowhere near as fast as Ei but could still react to him with good reactions. The same applies to Mei, so your point only adds to my argument. 



> The point is onooki still told the kages that madara is preparing to attck which eliminate your whole argument on reaction being slow. She knew something was going to happen yet she still was too slow countering it. This is why mei reactions aren't great.



No, no it doesn't  I honestly don't think I can argue with you any longer, you're completely ignoring my points. Onoki warning her that Madara was about to use an attack doesn't change anything. The minute Mei saw Madara make a handseal she knew he was going to attack her, so it wouldn't matter if Onoki had said anything or not.  Mei's reactions were too slow because she was exhausted and beaten up. You have yet to actually find a viable refute to that point, and until you do I will assume you've conceded to it. 



> Not really if she had the reactions to tandem with ay and the other kage she should had blocked the punch with water pillar. How can you not see a gigantic clone make a direct punch towards you. And she was looking right at the clone to smh.



Copying and pasting what I said in the last post, because you've ignored _all of it_. 

For a start these are Susano'o clones from Madara Uchiha. They may not move at top-tier speeds but they are quick, so it isn't easy to repeatedly react to them. Secondly, it was 5 vs 1, and so it was incredibly difficult to turn her attention to five different clones all at once - even faster Kage like Ei and Tsunade took hits from them. Ultimately this happened off-panel, we have no idea what happened to Mei immediately prior to being hit by that Susano'o clone and so you're just making assumptions if you say that she wasn't able to react in time. She may have been fighting another clone, or trying to jump to save another one of the Kage, you just don't know, so don't pretend that you do.



> quick isn't fast.







> *quick*
> adjective
> 
> 1. moving fast or doing something in a short time.



Seriously, find a better dictionary.



> Tsunade took hits so she can counter with a punch. (You should know this  )



Yes, but she took those hits because she was likely _incapable of avoiding them_. If Tsunade were capable of dodging blows, then why would she shorten her lifespan with Byakugou? Again, it was 5 vs 1, Tsunade was bound to take hits. 



> Ei let his gaurd down like an idiot.



Yeah, he did. So why wouldn't Mei have done the same? Ei let his guard down because he was concerned for another one of the Kage. How do you know Mei being hit wasn't because of the same reason? In that case it has almost nothing to do with her reaction speed. 



> Mei was nailed by a clone right in front of her xD. She was totally paying attention to the clones behind her even though it was no clones around her.



Prove it. We have no idea what Mei is looking at/doing before she gets hit, because the manga doesn't show it._ Again_, you're just making a baseless assumption. 



> I am replying to your posts then sating what I see in the manga. You're making mei reactions out to be so good.



You have already admitted that her reactions are good though:



			
				Senzumaki said:
			
		

> But like we said earlier she has pretty good reactions



Make up your mind.



> I said she has pretty good reactions for the last time.







> And why would she jump off katusyu head into a mist lol.



I don't know. In the last post you said that Sakura will stand on top of Katsuyu's head and have use acid slime, then I said that Mei would use a water dragon technique to counter it, then you said that Sakura would attack her while she uses the water dragon because her guard would be down. So you were basically implying that Sakura is border-line retarded and would jump straight into Mei's attack. 



> Tsunade said connect yourself to everyone not scoutt around the village and heal the people you see wtf XD.



. . they're the exact same thing. Did you think Tsunade was going to magically teleport Katsuyu to all the wounded shinobi without having her scout around looking for them first?



> Yep commom sense caused katsuyu to search through a massive village connecting to everyone yep okay. Of course katsuyu isn't a sensor I totally agree. She can't sense not at all.



Great.



> thats not the definition sigh.
> 
> durable
> ˈd(y)o͝orəbəl/Submit
> ...



Yes . . that is the defintion.  _' Able to withstand wear, pressure or damage '_ - do you even know that that means? Shall we look up the verb _to withstand_ as well? 



> *withstand*
> verb
> 
> remain undamaged or unaffected by; resist.



Hence, being durable is about taking injury and remaining _undamaged_. Heck, even look at the synonyms for the word durable. Indestructible, resistant, sturdy, to name a few. Those all mean taking pressure/wear without being destroyed or damaged.



> By your definition tsunade isn't durable too :lmfao all she dose is get massive damage and regenerates.



For the last time, Tsunade is more _resilient_ than durable. Resilient. Resilient. Resilient. Remember that word,



> *resilient*
> adjective
> 
> (of a person or animal) able to withstand or recover quickly from difficult conditions / the capacity to recover quickly from difficulties; toughness.



Tsunade and Sakura take a lot of damage (hence they aren't durable) but they ignore the damage the sustain and continue fighting. That is resilience, not durability. That being said, Tsunade is quite durable too, and certainly more so than Sakura, who has almost no durability feats. Her resilience is better than Sakura's too. 



Senzumaki said:


> You don't know what sakura can and can't do. Everything tsunade did sakura can too besides getting cut in half.



Prove it.



> you really think tsunade can have two huge swords in her stomach without regneration on and fight okay please.



Tsunade did this against Madara . . so yeah, I do. 



> The same rods that immobilized naruto tobirama and hashirama yet sakjra wasn't even effected by them at all.



Naruto, Tobirama and Hashirama were impaled by multiple rods that messed up their entire chakra network and stuck them into the ground. Sakura was impaled by a single rod, so it was possible for her to pull it out and recover. Naruto and the Senju brother's injuries were significantly worse than Sakura's, so there is no comparison.



> Her body is really resilient



Her body is quite resilient, but nowhere on par wth Tsunade's. 



> Tsunade wouldn't be able to fight correctly after getting 3 stab wounds from orochimaru, which orochimaru said.



After Tsunade received three stab wounds from Orochimaru, she jumped up and blitzed him and smacking him in the face.  Obviously she can still fight for a while without regeneration. When Mabui teleported her wth the Lightning Transfer she kicked Madara despite all of her injures, before regenerating. 



> you really think tsunade can pull of the things she done without regneration.  You overate her durability to damn much.



I've never said that, so I don't know why you brought it up.



> If the dragon is coming at her she just has to cover her arm in chakra  and punch it the water from the dragon will go around her body because of the energy she is exerting will be to much to out do. Unless you are saying mei water dragon can cause up to 100 meters of damge then you should be quiet.



Except that isn't going to happen. If Sakura tries to punch water then she will disperse a large part of it but Mei can manipulate whatever is left to just fire her backwards anyway. Water is very manipulative, as I've already proven to you. Mei can control her water dragon to go above Sakura is she so wishes, meaning Sakura _can't_ punch it away.​​


----------



## -JT- (Jun 8, 2014)

Dresseur Pok?mon said:


> @JT
> 
> Sakura only gained the ability to summon Katsuyu after she stopped gathering chakra in her seal and could focus all of her chakra on her jutsus.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I know, I'm not really sure what I was trying to say in that sentence haha. But at the same time, she was still using chakra all throughout the war (healing and punching), and summoning (as far as I remember) doesn't use up a massive portion of chakra, so Sakura did have the opportunity during these times.


----------



## LostSelf (Jun 8, 2014)

Godaime Tsunade said:


> Sakura's resilience is nowhere near the level of Tsunade, and Sakura could never fight with two giant swords bisecting her abdomen, or stay alive after being cut in half, or rip a giant sword out of her chest and swing it at her opponent like a bat. Getting stabbed by a two-inch thick metal rod and throwing a punch is nowhere as impressive as what Tsunade did in her fight against Madara. Just because Sakura possesses the same regenerative jutsu as Tsunade, it doesn't mean her body is as strong and as resilient as Tsunade's, because that is completely unrelated to Byakugou. ​​



Finally someone doesn't ignore Byakugo's trick... Resilence and durability!

The more resilent and durable you are, the more you can abuse that jutsu for obvious reasons, and by feats and 'logic' Tsunade has the better one because she is a Senjuzumaki.

I also don't think Sakura has surpassed Tsunade, because she was struggling to heal Shikamaru in the same mode that allowed base Lee to rip Madara's body almost in half. Yet, Tsunade came after surviving a complete bisection and with a pat on Shikamaru's head, healed completely.

So we have Sakura with much less healing skills than Tsunade and with much less durability and resilence and comparable striking power. I, honestly, don't see how she surpassed the Hokage yet.

My views on who wins was said however, without Tsunade's durability/resilence, she is not whitstanding Lava and Acid mist very well.


----------



## Senzumaki (Jun 8, 2014)

Godaime Tsunade said:


> A lot of the stuff you've said in this post is either now irrelevant to the discussion, or I've already refuted. So I'll just contest the parts that are actually relevant to the argument.​


maybe I wouldn't have to te
repeat myself if you are keep saying the same thing but repharising it each time.



> He initially didn't consider them worthy of the Kage title because he considered them weak. They proved otherwise. So Mei being praised by Madara is better than any hype Sakura has received thus far.


and who cares about madara saying they are worthy of their kage title. He is just saying the obvious.  They already gained the acknowledgement of their people in the village. Saying someone is worthy of the kage title they already gained isn't hype.  Andnwhy arenyou using hype anyways smh.




> Juugo is really fast, and Suigetsu is quite fast too. So the example you just provided there was poor. They were nowhere near as fast as Ei but could still react to him with good reactions. The same applies to Mei, so your point only adds to my argument.


no the example I showed is other people can tango with Ei and not be super fast. Your point is annoying you are keeping changing your mind. You said mei has pretty good reactions and I agreed now you are saying she has great reactions which is it. It doesn't take great reactions to see Ei so something tsunade was able to follow his moves when he fought naruto. The whole point is being able to see v1 Ei speed and dollow isn't that big because a lot of people did. Let's see if she can  follow up v2 yea no.




> No, no it doesn't  I honestly don't think I can argue with you any longer, you're completely ignoring my points. Onoki warning her that Madara was about to use an attack doesn't change anything. The minute Mei saw Madara make a handseal she knew he was going to attack her, so it wouldn't matter if Onoki had said anything or not.  Mei's reactions were too slow because she was exhausted and beaten up. You have yet to actually find a viable refute to that point, and until you do I will assume you've conceded to it.


then don't because I am tired of repeating myself. Warning someone means you should be prepared for attack meaning you should be ready to counter attack. It doesn't mean anything if mei was tired she was warned beforehand and should have been ready for a atrack. 

If you make up another acxuse I am not quoting it because you're keeping rephrasing things.




> Copying and pasting what I said in the last post, because you've ignored _all of it_.



now apply this in the fight with sakura.



> Seriously, find a better dictionary.


how about you?





> Yes, but she took those hits because she was likely _incapable of avoiding them_. If Tsunade were capable of dodging blows, then why would she shorten her lifespan with Byakugou? Again, it was 5 vs 1, Tsunade was bound to take hits.


Has nothing to do with sakura vs mei so I don't care




> Yeah, he did. So why wouldn't Mei have done the same? Ei let his guard down because he was concerned for another one of the Kage. How do you know Mei being hit wasn't because of the same reason? In that case it has almost nothing to do with her reaction speed.


yep making up more fanfic. Gaara was concerned for her and sved her but then he got hit. If you get hit by a clone right infront of you, you don't have the best reactions.  And let me repeat this again there wer no clones around so she wasn't distracted. 




> Prove it. We have no idea what Mei is looking at/doing before she gets hit, because the manga doesn't show it._ Again_, you're just making a baseless assumption.


 look at mei infront of the clone gets hit flys to the other side of the field where the clones ar at. Proved goodbye




> You have already admitted that her reactions are good though:



I know then can we can we actually debate mei vs sakura then what mei did because we obviously interpret what she did differently. 




> > I don't know. In the last post you said that Sakura will stand on top of Katsuyu's head and have use acid slime, then I said that Mei would use a water dragon technique to counter it, then you said that Sakura would attack her while she uses the water dragon because her guard would be down. So you were basically implying that Sakura is border-line retarded and would jump straight into Mei's attack.
> 
> 
> You said the mist will be thick so mei would be blind so n water dragon. Why are you mixing up 2 different posts together smh. Mei can't use waterdragon because she doesn't know where tney are.
> ...


​


> And this is where katsuyu  into play -_- acid slime mei won't be doing anything but get nailed by acid
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

